# Bouncing Guppy..



## PeterL (Nov 30, 2011)

I have my 15 gal pretty well balanced now and its populated by one male guppy and his 7 female harem.

I notice the largest female guppy has a behavior I find peculiar. She will swim up to a plant and then dart forward, sideways a bit, and bounce off a plant leaf.. It almost looks like she's trying to scrape something off her skin...

I recall seeing this years ago in another tank I has, as well..

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

It's called flashing, and it's usually indicative of poor water conditions like high ammonia, nitrite, or nitrate. Have you tested your water lately? And what's your water change routine?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Very common.

keep an eye out for white spots on the guppy.

basically she had a "itch" and is scratching. but it could be some parasite like ich causing the itch.

my .02


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

flasing could be caused by many things. It's not really a normal thing a fish does. Some of which could be parasites or water quality issues(i.e. high nitrates etc.) what are your water parameters?


----------

